# Paper mache Spider egg sac



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

This is my first egg sac. I think I made it to big. Any suggestions on how to improve it or would is it better to toss it and make a new one for next year?


----------



## Rage (Oct 23, 2012)

I actually like it.......look at most spider egg sacks and they are pretty much round, but because of the denseness they are also darker than the surrounding web. If anything I'd go more a bit more darker in color but the overall effect is great. Is this going to be lit or in blacklight?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I like it Wispurs. I think it looks great, my only suggestion would be you may want to make it a little more tear drop shaped. I was just going by little spider's egg cases that I have seen in nature...but it looks good!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks good, but i agree most egg sacks kinda look like a yellowy brown on the lighter side..
if you do make a new on don't toss this you can use it as a head for a ghost too. or just make a bigger spider to go along with it!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks good and spooky to me!!


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

this year the area it is in will be lit with black lighting.
I am in the process of finishing my Big spider. I've had some problems so I'm hoping it will be ready in time.
I think the suggests would be fairly easy to apply for next year.
Much appreciated  ty


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

Maybe a light spray with a water bottle and coloring would do


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I love it as it is too.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I really like all the webbing surrounding the sac! I've made my sacs by using a styrofoam ball, covering it with batting (or use webbing), and putting it inside a white or off white knee high or pantyhose leg all the way to the toe.. Elongate the knee high or cut to show the different lengths the sacs will hang. With the ball inside the knee high, it shows the tear drop effect too. With my sacs I've put the plastic spiders on the inside and the outside too. I'll edit with a pic after I get the sacs up. I like your total look!


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the input. The spider is finally all clayed. drying today, paint tomorrow is the plan. Its going to be a black spider. I am not sure I want to dry brush it with a white or gray. I would still like it to have some detail... off to search the forums for ideas


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

you need some more webbing at the top to give it a pointy, tear drop effect so it looks like its hanging & stretching....like it has some weight to it. 
I think it looks great!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Was it hollow? When I did mine, I paper mached them with white tissue paper, hung the webbing and spiders on them, and droped a led light in them that night. That really made them stand out in the trees I hung them in. Of course I forgot to take a picture, but they looked really erie.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

scareme said:


> Was it hollow? When I did mine, I paper mached them with white tissue paper, hung the webbing and spiders on them, and droped a led light in them that night. That really made them stand out in the trees I hung them in. Of course I forgot to take a picture, but they looked really erie.


Yep its hallow. I painted it grey & sealed it. I didn't do much to it since I was running out of time this year. I like your use of lights in the one you made. great idea. was the tissue hard to work with?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wispurs said:


> Yep its hallow. I painted it grey & sealed it. I didn't do much to it since I was running out of time this year. I like your use of lights in the one you made. great idea. was the tissue hard to work with?


I used balloons for the base, is that what you are using? I painted the area of the balloon I was working with the paste. Then I would put a couple of the layers of the tissue, then spread the paste over that. Let dry and then give it another layer. When dry I used the spider webbing and spiders, probably like you did. I tried it with different colors of LED lights, (red was pretty cool), but ended going with the flickering tea lights. I like the flickering effect at night. If I can find a picture I'll send it to you. How many are you making? I made about 20.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

scareme said:


> I used balloons for the base, is that what you are using? I painted the area of the balloon I was working with the paste. Then I would put a couple of the layers of the tissue, then spread the paste over that. Let dry and then give it another layer. When dry I used the spider webbing and spiders, probably like you did. I tried it with different colors of LED lights, (red was pretty cool), but ended going with the flickering tea lights. I like the flickering effect at night. If I can find a picture I'll send it to you. How many are you making? I made about 20.


This is my first year making my own props, Just one. I have hopes of expanding with various sizes. I would enjoy seeing pictures if you find one. thank you


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wolf Spider egg-sacs are almost perfectly round. The part I love about halloween is you can suspend reality anyway. I think it looks Great as Is...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think it looks good. I like the freshly hatched spiders on it.


----------



## TNathe (Sep 28, 2006)

def looks good! If anything id take the time you were gonna spend next. Year or whenever fixing it and make another instead! . I like the whole room. I was just thinking, you know what i hate the most? Walking into a spider web at night (we have spiders that literally come out of the trees at night and hang in the middle of nothing), its freaky, perhaps you suspend or stretch thin strands of the web where someone would walk into it? Just enough to give them that feeling that they may have just walked into web. maybe even a fishing line hanging from the rafters would work.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

TNathe said:


> def looks good! If anything id take the time you were gonna spend next. Year or whenever fixing it and make another instead! . I like the whole room. I was just thinking, you know what i hate the most? Walking into a spider web at night (we have spiders that literally come out of the trees at night and hang in the middle of nothing), its freaky, perhaps you suspend or stretch thin strands of the web where someone would walk into it? Just enough to give them that feeling that they may have just walked into web. maybe even a fishing line hanging from the rafters would work.


That would certainly freak me out. I got a spider phobia anyways ( believe it or not). I will add that idea to my list for next year. Thanks!!


----------

